# Texas City Dike, Tuesday 5/22/12



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Knowing that the wind will be whacked for the next week, I hit the dike Tuesday night with TangChaser.

I was able to box 5 specs up to 20". Of course he out fished me again with 10 specs and 2 good sized sandies. 6 of his specs were bigger than 20".

One of his jumped out of the cooler while the lid was on and he had to climb down and get it.

Good times!


----------

